# What threads go in what forums



## Joe Blow (2 October 2007)

Sometimes I notice there is a little confusion about which forum people should be posting their threads in. Here is a little rundown on what sort of threads should go in what forums.

*Announcements and Site News*: My forum to make announcements about ASF! Stay out! 

*ASX Stock Chat*: General market commentary, sector analysis and anything about the Aussie market that doesn't relate to a specific stock.

*Stocks A-H*: Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with A through H.

*Stocks I-P*: Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with I through P.

*Stocks Q-Z*: Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with Q through Z.

*General Chat*: Discussion of anything and everything other than topics that are more appropriate in other forums.

*Beginners Lounge*: Discussion of topics that are of specific interest to beginners to the stock market. Such topics may include basic concepts, beginners questions and any other topics stock market beginners may find particularly useful.

*Trading/Investing Resources*: Books, software, courses, newsletters, websites and any other resources designed to assist stock market traders and investors.

*Derivatives*: Discussion of topics related to options, CFDs, warrants, futures and bonds.

*Commodities*: Discussion of topics specifically related to exchange traded commodities. Discussion of stocks whose primary business is commodities related should take place in the 'ASX Stock Chat' forum. Here is a list of traded commodities: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_traded_commodities

*International Markets*: All discussion of non-Australian markets.

*Forex*: All discussion of currencies and topics related to the foreign exchange market.

*Trading Strategies/Systems*: Discussion of topics related to various trading strategies and systems. This is also the place to discuss the trading strategies and systems of others, including famous and renowned traders throughout history.

If anyone has any further questions, please ask.


----------



## moneymajix (3 October 2007)

Hi JB

Thanks for your post.

As a relative newbie to the ASF site I have, at times, found it challenging working out where to find things.


A thought - what about a Site Map on the tool bar?


:aus:


----------



## Joe Blow (3 October 2007)

Will see what I can do about a site map.


----------



## prs (4 December 2007)

Joe Blow
Thanks for the information. I am a rank beginner at investment in fact the only reason I'm here is to learn and monitor my investment. I found the upsurge and increase in initial investment very stimulating but I'm currently experiencing a downturn and I'm getting very frustrated. I would therefore like to learn a lot more about investing and wondered if you'd be so kind as to point me in the right direction, even to purchasing the right sort of books or courses. 
The investment I have is actually my life's super and as such want it to work like yesterday, so I can retire.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 December 2007)

prs said:


> I would therefore like to learn a lot more about investing and wondered if you'd be so kind as to point me in the right direction, even to purchasing the right sort of books or courses.




Hi prs,

If you are searching for books, courses or software I would take a good look through the 'Trading/Investing Resources' forum. You will find a lot of information there. 

Best of luck.


----------



## muddy waters (4 January 2008)

Joe blow,

Is there an entrance point where one can locate all threads on a particular stock ( eg search function).  I've been going around the long way trying to find a reference to a particular stock

Many thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (4 January 2008)

MW,

There is a search fuunction in the top tool bar. You can either run a simple search or go 'advanced search' if the simple one is not good enough.

Hope this helps

Prawn
**Moderator**


----------



## Joe Blow (5 January 2008)

muddy waters said:


> Joe blow,
> 
> Is there an entrance point where one can locate all threads on a particular stock ( eg search function).  I've been going around the long way trying to find a reference to a particular stock
> 
> Many thanks




Hi Muddy Waters,

As Prawn has suggested, the search function - found in the toolbar above - is the fastest way to find information on ASF. However, the general search only goes so far and for most purposes I recommend the use of the 'Advanced Search'. To get the most from the 'Advanced Search' please read this thread I started a few months ago to help people use it more effectively: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380


----------



## Joe Blow (14 August 2009)

Since this thread was started a new *General Investment and Economics* forum has been introduced so I thought I would bump it to remind everyone about which threads go in what forums.


*Announcements and Site News*: My forum to make announcements about ASF! Stay out! 

*ASX Stock Chat*: General market commentary, sector analysis and anything about the Aussie market that doesn't relate to a specific stock.

*Stocks A-H*: Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with A through H.

*Stocks I-P*: Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with I through P.

*Stocks Q-Z*: Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with Q through Z.

*General Chat*: Discussion of anything and everything other than topics that are more appropriate in other forums.

*General Investment and Economics*: For the discussion of topics related to the Australian and/or global economy. Also the place to discuss other investment topics such as superannuation and property.

*Beginners Lounge*: Discussion of topics that are of specific interest to beginners to the stock market. Such topics may include basic concepts, beginners questions and any other topics stock market beginners may find particularly useful.

*Derivatives*: Discussion of topics related to options, CFDs, warrants, futures and bonds.

*Commodities*: Discussion of topics specifically related to exchange traded commodities. Discussion of stocks whose primary business is commodities related should take place in the 'ASX Stock Chat' forum. Here is a list of traded commodities: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_traded_commodities

*International Markets*: All discussion of non-Australian markets.

*Forex*: All discussion of currencies and topics related to the foreign exchange market.

*Trading/Investing Resources*: Books, brokers, software, courses, newsletters, websites and any other resources designed to assist stock market traders and investors.

*Trading Strategies/Systems*: Discussion of topics related to various trading strategies and systems. This is also the place to discuss the trading strategies and systems of others, including famous and renowned traders throughout history.

Please assist the moderators and myself by starting your thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2014)

It has been more than five years since this thread has been updated and there have been a number of changes to the forum structure in that time, including the addition of new forums. When starting a new thread, please consider the following when deciding which forum to start it in.

*ASX Stock Chat:* General ASX market commentary, sector analysis and anything about the Australian market that doesn't relate to a specific stock.

*Stocks 0-H:* Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with 0 through H. This was originally A-H but recently some newer ASX codes now start with numbers, so the title of this subforum has been changed to accommodate this.

*Stocks I-P:* Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with I through P.

*Stocks Q-Z:* Discussion of stocks with ASX codes beginning with Q through Z.

*Stock Market Nuts and Bolts:* Discussion of topics related to stock market trading and investing that are too advanced for the Beginner's Lounge forum, or that do not fit neatly into one of the other forums.

*Beginner's Lounge:* Discussion of topics that are of specific interest to beginners to the stock market. Such topics may include basic concepts, beginners questions and any other topics those new to the stock market may find useful.

*Derivatives:* Discussion of topics related to options, CFDs, warrants, futures and bonds.

*Commodities:* Discussion of topics specifically related to exchange traded commodities. Discussion of stocks whose primary business is commodities related should take place in the *ASX Stock Chat* forum. Here is a list of traded commodities: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_traded_commodities

*Forex:* Discussion of currencies and all topics related to the foreign exchange market.

*International Markets:* Discussion of non-Australian markets, including stocks traded on foreign stock exchanges.

*Trading/Investing Resources:* Books, courses, newsletters, websites and any other resources designed to assist stock market traders and investors.

*Brokers:* Discussion of all topics related to stock brokers.

*Software and Data:* Discussion of all topics related to software and market data.

*Trading Strategies/Systems:* Discussion of topics related to various trading strategies and systems. This is also the place to discuss the trading strategies and systems of others, including famous and renowned traders throughout history.

*Medium/Long Term Investing:* Discussion of all topics related to medium and long term investing, including superannuation, SMSF and retirement planning.

*General Investment and Economics:* Discussion of topics related to the Australian and/or global economy. This forum is also the place to discuss other investment topics such as business, property and alternative investments.

*Announcements and Site News:* This is where you will find all announcements and website news.

*General Chat:* Discussion of all topics that are unrelated to financial markets, economics, investing and trading.

Please assist the moderators and myself by starting your thread in the appropriate forum. Thank you!


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2014)

Also, before starting a new thread, please perform a global keyword search to see if you can find an existing thread that covers the same topic, or perhaps even answers your question.

A lot of the reason why people's new threads on which is the best broker, or what are the best books for beginners to the stock market tend to elicit few responses these days is because the questions have been asked so many times before, and people get tired of answering them over and over again. A simple keyword search for "broker", "brokers" or "books beginners" will return a number of threads in the search results that will probably give you all the information you need.

Of course, if you can't find an appropriate thread please feel free to go ahead and start a new one. Even though ASF has been around for more than a decade there are still a lot of discussions we are yet to have.


----------

